# Flying in early pregnancy!



## claire31 (Oct 25, 2004)

I have a flight booked 21st December to take my 6yr old son to lapland to see Santa for the day, I am also due to start Metformin and IF it was to work, I could be about 14 days pregnant when we are due to fly. Could you please tell me if it would be safe for me to fly then or is there a greater risk of miscarriage - then I will start the tablets a couple of weeks later! 
many Thanx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

There is no link between flying and miscarrige so you should be fine!
Say hello to Father Christmas for me!

Ruth


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Just dont forget to inform your holiday insurance company - otherwise its void if you need to claim.

I found that little trinket in a baby magazine last year.


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Hi

Well said Tony  

I went away this year when I was 8 and 1/2 weeks pg and felt fine, Even though it was classed as a Short haul flight  (4 hours 45 mins) I still took the precaution of wearing some mega attractive flight socks    took a 2lt bottle of water onboard with me too and kept walking about as much as possible which was helped by the fact that I was in an aisle seat! 

I also informed the insurance place too! ( A must !!)

Enjoy Lapland and Santa and much luck in your tx too!

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## claire31 (Oct 25, 2004)

PHEWWWW!!! Thanx for those words ...Santa here I comeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee and I will let insurance company know!


----------

